

Cool parallax comic strip in HTML5 - zyang
http://www.nevermindthebullets.com/strip.html#1-1

======
jbail
I was wondering, "What self-respecting web developer would _suggest_ using
IE?"

Then I see Microsoft is listed as producer.

Case closed.

------
tuacker
This only eats 17% of my CPU on Windows7/Chrome but the animation still jerks.
If I go to page 2 (navigation on top) it scrolls smoothly at first but starts
jerking later on. If I reload (page 2) it works fine again. What is going on
here?

Edit: It works smoothly with Firefox 3.6.6

------
lhorie
If by "cool" you mean "glacially slow", yeah, that's pretty "cool".

~~~
wtracy
It's supposed to showcase the hardware acceleration in the new version of IE.

Still usable for me in Firefox, though.

